# nic cage for one rabbit right now, maybe two soon



## frozentoes (Aug 26, 2010)

I built this for our 10 week old lop as he's not yet trained enough to run around the living room (he tugs and pulls on everything and is permanently hyper so we'd never be able to keep him out of everything) 
















does this seem big enough for two rabbits to be in during the day? in the evening the older one is all over the house but not while we're at work


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, beautiful setup! More than big enough for 2 rabbits during the day - heck, you could have 3-4 in there without a problem 

May I suggest using a covering on the wood floors to give some more traction? Cork matting, or seagrass mats provide a slip-resistant solution. 
When my rabbits get excited, they seem to fly all over the place. With slip-free flooring, the odds of a leg or groin injury go down considerably.

Clear anti-slip bathtub mats could also be secured to the cage floor.

Again, that is a super bunny palace :shock:!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow, that is an awesome cage. It is definitely big enough for 2 bunnies. You could even block off the top or bottom so you have a space for the new bun during bonding.


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Aug 26, 2010)

wonderful cage! looks plenty big enough to house two rabbits. But I agree with the flooring, something that will give him traction when he wants to run and jump inside the cage. 

Also, adorable little guy you've got there!


----------



## frozentoes (Aug 26, 2010)

mostly worried about him chewing on anything I put in there, he's a bit of a terror when it comes to anything he can put his teeth into. Any suggestions that wouldn't hurt him if he chewed it?


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 8, 2010)

what did you use for flooring? i'm still looking for something to use other then straight chloroplast lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 8, 2010)

looks more than adequate for two. Our bunnies just love cardboard boxes--the plain ones. They use them as chew toys as well as a place to just lay around and they are cheap and easy to come by. We even took an apple box and cut holes in the sides and put in a litter box.


----------



## Mybunnybella (Dec 9, 2012)

Thats huge! Im gonna make my NIC look like yours!!! INSPIRATION!:bunny17::bunny17::bunny17::bunny17::bunny17::bunny17:


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 9, 2012)

AMAZING cage!!!! PLENTY big enough for 2 rabbits. My 2 rabbits (when they were bonded and living together) shared a cage that was less than 1/2 that size and did fine.


----------



## coxbrea151 (Dec 9, 2012)

Plently big enough. You could put cardboard on top of the wood for now, as he can chew/dig/do-his-buisness on it, and cardboard is edible. Cute rabbit too. Cardboard hides are fun,free edible toys too. You can also use tiolet roles, lunch bags, wood, dog toys, etc. for fun.


----------



## rdoyle225 (Dec 13, 2012)

How many cubs did that take?


----------



## lauratunes12 (Dec 13, 2012)

A number of us use fleece as flooring. But if he chews, you might have to replace it every now and again. . You can also get a grass/woven mat.

By the way, I'm jealous of that cage. We only got one box of panels, and now I really which we had gotten more. It'll take some persuasion though, because my dad complains about Faith costing 10x more than our dogs.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 13, 2012)

Beautiful cage and as everyone has said more than enough space for two!

My flooring in my NIC cage, well one of the floors anyway, is fleece stapled around wood. It works great,'provides good traction and my two don't chew on it.


----------



## cashie (Dec 14, 2012)

Great set up


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2012)

lauratunes12 said:


> By the way, I'm jealous of that cage. We only got one box of panels, and now I really which we had gotten more. It'll take some persuasion though, because my dad complains about Faith costing 10x more than our dogs.



if you do get another box, I recommend sears - they still have the best price I've heard about, only $17.59 for 23 panels if you order online (you'll want to do site-to-store to avoid insane shipping fees) - http://www.sears.com/stor-floor-sta...p-00913332000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## brittneydee (Dec 18, 2012)

Jennifer,

Thank you so much for posting this link! Now I can finally start designing my bunny a new home


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 18, 2012)

no problem . be sure to share pics of the condo with us when you get it built!


----------



## mochajoe (Dec 23, 2012)

Plenty big enough....I want one!!! I love it!!!


----------



## pl804 (Mar 8, 2017)

@frozentoes: That is an amazing cage. How long did that take to build?


----------



## ClementineAndJack (Mar 10, 2017)

rdoyle225 said:


> How many cubs did that take?


It looks like 44 squares to me


----------

